# 1,000,000 posts on MT?



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2008)

In 20 posts, MT will cross the 1,000,000 post mark - anyone want to help me push it over?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 20, 2008)

Kacey said:


> In 20 posts, MT will cross the 1,000,000 post mark - anyone want to help me push it over?


Absolutely!!

19 to go... unless I we already did it!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2008)

Anybody out there?  Anyone at all?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 20, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Anybody out there?  Anyone at all?


Don't know -- but this'll take it down to 16!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Make it 14.  I just RTMed a post that was out of place plus this one and that's 2 off the tally.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks kindly, gentlemen - I'd like to be here to see the counter change... but I have leave shortly.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats a LOT of posts!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2008)

stickarts said:


> Thats a LOT of posts!



Indeed!  And only 2 remain to hit the 1,000,000 mark!


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Make it one more.  Who wants it?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2008)

AND.... (drumroll please) we're over the 1,000,000 mark!
*
Members: 10,190 · Threads: 59,794 · Posts: 1,000,000*

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:​


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Kacey, looks like your response to that thread I started put us over the top.

Martial Talk has over one million posts!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

I like to think that I've done my part to make this happen!

Remember, posts have been deleted (and some areas don't count toward totals?) so teher have been even more posts than that made in its history!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2008)

artyon:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

I am soo proud of Martial Talk


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 20, 2008)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 20, 2008)

artyon:artyon:


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 20, 2008)

*HOT DOG!!!!artyon:*



But what we all must realize is that  ultimately....



*:lisafault:*


----------



## Lisa (Jul 20, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> *HOT DOG!!!!artyon:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lfao:

Oh I WISH I was to blame solely for this one...no wait...no I don't cause then I would only be talking to myself!

Truly and awesome thing!  Here is to the next 1,000,000 :cheers:


----------



## Jenna (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW, that is a lot of accumulated wisdom   With that firepower, I guess that means it is time for the unveiling of MT-Jutsu?  Or the Great MT Novel??  Or  MT, The Movie???  I wonder who would star in that? 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 20, 2008)

Jenna said:


> WOW, that is a lot of accumulated wisdom  With that firepower, I guess that means it is time for the unveiling of MT-Jutsu? Or the Great MT Novel?? Or MT, The Movie??? I wonder who would star in that?
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


 

OOh!  That's an idea...


Who'll be Lisa?  Bob?  






Wait....

Can't forget....



*MR. CHEW!!!*


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

Jenna said:


> WOW, that is a lot of accumulated wisdom  With that firepower, I guess that means it is time for the unveiling of MT-Jutsu? Or the Great MT Novel?? Or MT, The Movie??? I wonder who would star in that?
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


 
All I know if a movie comes out I need to play the Ultimate post whore.:bow:artyon:artyon:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 20, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> All I know if a movie comes out I need to play the Ultimate post whore.:bow:artyon:artyon:


That's a gimme.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2008)

Can we get Johnny Depp, Kevin Smith or Jack Black to play me? 

Congrats everyone. For making a once small regional portal into one of "The Big Boys".


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Can we get Johnny Depp, Kevin Smith or Jack Black to play me?
> 
> Congrats everyone. For making a once small regional portal into one of "The Big Boys".


 

Bob Jack Black would amke a great you and Thank you for having us all these years.:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 20, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Bob Jack Black would amke a great you and Thank you for having us all these years.:asian:


 

Jack Black would be the perfect part!  And, I second the thanks for putting up with us, both the good and the bad.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> All I know if a movie comes out I need to play the Ultimate post whore



...with a heart of gold, of course.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Can we get Johnny Depp, Kevin Smith or Jack Black to play me?
> 
> Congrats everyone. For making a once small regional portal into one of "The Big Boys".




Who could play me? Jack Nicholson? (* See other threads about making fun of/with me *)


Congrats Bob, I know it was lots of stress and growing pains. Where we were when it began and where we are today is something to be proud of. 


Thanks


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Who could play me? Jack Nicholson? (* See other threads about making fun of/with me *)
> 
> 
> Congrats Bob, I know it was lots of stress and growing pains. Where we were when it began and where we are today is something to be proud of.
> ...


 
I can see him playing you.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Who could play me? Jack Nicholson?



Alas, the best man for the job is no longer with us.

For me, I've always been told that I remind people of Steve Landesberg. But he's almost 20 years my senior, so perhaps this is a better choice.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations to *MartialTalk.com* and *Bob Hubbard* and *the staff* ...

... and to ...

_*OUR MEMBERS!*_

_*Thank You for helping make MT what we are!*_

*:headbangin: Y'ALL RAWK!! :wuguns:*
​


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Alas, the best man for the job is no longer with us.
> 
> For me, I've always been told that I remind people of Steve Landesberg. But he's almost 20 years my senior, so perhaps this is a better choice.


 
Fabio Lanzoni Now that is a great choice


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know...


Who to play me!?!?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

Let your imagination run wild!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> I don't know...
> 
> 
> Who to play me!?!?


 
Pamela Anderson


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 22, 2008)

Aren't half of the posts Terry's?:CTF:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 22, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> Aren't half of the posts Terry's?:CTF:


 
Naw even I have not reach that type of whoring yet!!!!!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 22, 2008)

Key Word is  YET     :angel:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 22, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Key Word is YET :angel:


 
we all have goals in our lives right.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 22, 2008)

I should say you do Terry... you've made the top of the list on all accounts...  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/misc.php?do=topposters I dunno whether to congratulate you or tell you get a life! :lol: 

Also approaching the 30K mark too... :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 22, 2008)

It's madness!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 22, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> I should say you do Terry... you've made the top of the list on all accounts...  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/misc.php?do=topposters I dunno whether to congratulate you or tell you get a life! :lol:
> 
> Also approaching the 30K mark too... :uhyeah:


 
Figure this out I still teach five classes a day and do all the paperwork for the school. And I still have time for post whoring not sleep but posting.


----------



## Drac (Jul 22, 2008)

Are we there yet???


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 22, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Naw even I have not reach that type of whoring yet!!!!!!




Terry please take this in the best way possible. I am jealous as hell. I mean you are getting paid for all your posts? WOW! I wish I could get a gig like that.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 22, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Terry please take this in the best way possible. I am jealous as hell. I mean you are getting paid for all your posts? WOW! I wish I could get a gig like that.


Me too!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 22, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Terry please take this in the best way possible. I am jealous as hell. I mean you are getting paid for all your posts? WOW! I wish I could get a gig like that.


 

OK if you say so.


----------

